# اضائات رائعه وجميله .. أختاروا مايناسبكم



## &امل& (16 يناير 2014)

اضائات رائعه وجميله .. أختاروا مايناسبكم
​* 




مجموعه منوعه من الإضائات المنوعه والجميله 

أختر ماترغب فيها ونحن رهن اشارتك 

لمشاهده والطلب 

تفضلي بالدخول على متجرنا ثم توجهي على قسم { بضائع منوعه - http://www.aswaqcity.com/thread1338719.htmlاضائات } 

او يمكنك متابعتنا عن طريق الإستقرام على حسابنا { MWIFY }





الموديلات 





الألوان المتوفره:
أزرق - زهري غامق - زهري فاتح - أصفر 
======================================





الألوان المتوفره:
أخضر - زهري
======================================









الألوان المتوفره:
زهري - أزرق
======================================





الألوان المتوفره:
أبيض - زهري - أزرق - أصفر - رصاصي
======================================





الألوان المتوفره:
أبيض - زهري - أخضر - أصفر
======================================

























الأشكال المتوفره:
دائري - معين

الألوان المتوفره:
أزرق - زهري - أصفر
======================================









الشكل المتوفره:
الكامل - الفطر فقط
======================================





======================================

... للطلب ...
على المتجر www.mwify.com
على واتس المتجر 0505425949

... البيانات المطلوبه ...
اسم المستلم 
المدينة / الدوله ( العنوان كامل )
رقم الجوال 
الإيميل
العدد المطلوب 
اللون المطلوب
النوعية المطلوبه

... لدفع المبلغ ...

البنك الأهلي التجاري
25762154000203

IBAN 
SA0410000025762154000203

مصرف الراجحي 
487608010275412

IBAN 
SA1280000487608010275412
​*
__________________

لمتابعة منتجات المتجر 
www.mwify.com
على الجوال 0505425949
على الواتس آب 0505425949
على إيميل المتجر [email protected]​


----------

